# i'm so humiliated..and i need to talk to someone who understands



## bran-d (Dec 28, 2003)

i really need to talk to someone who understands, and i know you guys do...so..here goes...today was one of the most embarassing...my friend who i haven't seen in a while came over and i had severe stomach pains so i spent the whole time in the bathroom!!(this also happened the last time she was here)it was so embarassing and there wasn't anything i could do..if thats not bad enough afterwards my mom announces to me in front of our "company" that i won't be able to get together with her again unless i can manage to come out of the bathroom and actually hang out with her..i was so humiliated...why doesn't anyone understand? it's not like i chose to make myself sick and stay in the bathroom for 3 hours...i'm sorry for the rant i just needed to talk to someone who understands....


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi bran-d. I'm sorry you had this expierience. It is VERY difficult to handle social situations when you have Ibs. Do not be embarrassed, you did nothing wrong. Try explaining to your mom, that you were not sick on purpose, that you actually would have liked being well for your friends visit. Remind her that IBS is unpredictable and you can't always control when your symptoms would start. You could calmly tell her that you would like it if she didn't say things about your ibs, in front of your friends, and that it's embarrassing enough just to deal. Remember though, that people who do not have Ibs really don't understand, so we need to try to be a little patient too. I know that's hard to do. Next time you are in this situation(if you are.) maybe try joking about it a little, sometimes that helps. There is a fun article that you can access from the home page that explains Ibs to non-ibsers. It is written by someone with Ibs. You can print it out, and pass it out to family and friends, if you want. Otherwise, if you feel confortable just tell them how your feeling, tell them Ibs is not your choice or your fault. Hope this helps a little. Take care.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hi bran-d,I can completely relate to what you went through. I was first diagnosed when I was 15 and it was really tough to deal with my friends. I did find that at first I was so nervous of repeating a previous episode of running to the bathroom that the next time in that situation that I would do the same thing. Overtime I dealt with that and got more confidence. I suppose I just prepared a little better by taking extra trips before someone came over or watching the foods that I ate beforehand.Kazzy3's advice is really good.Hope this helps and don't worry about ranting. We've all been there.Jeff


----------



## bran-d (Dec 28, 2003)

thanx guys, its such a relief to talk to people who understand...it means a lot that you guys took the time to respond to my "rant"...and thanx for the great advice! i will definetly use itthanx again!~Bran-d


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like your mother is a dumbass with no knowledge on the subject or compassion.. I would have a serious talk with her.


----------



## Emily (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, it can be embarassing. I was at the Train station the other day at about 6am. I ran the whole way from my house to get there because I thought I was going to be late. Turns out the train was delayed anyway so I had to wait when I got there. I went to th shop to get some orange Juice and then I had severe stomach pains and I know that i needed to get to a toilet! There was a few people at the train station but I didn't know what to do. There was no sign of the train and it was getting so bad I thought that I might have to miss the train. In the end I held out and as soon as i got on the train i tried to find the toilet but it was a mechanical door and I didn't know how to close it i was going insane and i seriously contemplated going to the toilet with the door open! I practically shouted at this guy to tell me how to shut the door. I hate it when things like this happen.


----------



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

Bran-D, I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL! Omg. i thought i was so alone in this. I'm 19 and my symptoms started about 6 months ago. I havent actually been diagnosed yet, but I'm 98% certain I have IBS, because I have all of the common symptoms. I'm so sorry that this stuff has to happen to you too! It's humiliating, I know.


----------



## 2boysongo (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW ! I cant believe I found this website where it seems everyone is like me. I'm 33 years old and just found out that I have IBS and I believe my 13 year old does too. I have been going head to head with sromach problems since I dont know when. It has stopped me from going on vacation, social gatherings and even trips to the mall or Walmart. What hurts is that I know my son is starting now and I know what I've been through. He's got his whole life ahead of him and I dont want him to go through the things that I've been through. Anybody got any advice out there ????


----------



## 2boysongo (Aug 29, 2004)

P.S. has anyone heard of Nulev....thats what my Dr. put me on ? Cant seem to find out anything about it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is the same medication as Levsin.It is a new fast dissolving sublingual version (there is another sub lingual version but it took longer to melt under your tongue).It is an antispasmodic, which helps some people, but not others (but that is the same with anything).It can cause dry mouth, and it can reduce sweating, so if you are in a hot environment you may need to take a bit more care to avoid heat stroke.K.


----------



## rosalita smellslike feeta (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh dear I completely understand where youre coming from. I've spent entire birthday partys, countless dances, and lots of special occasions sitting in the bathroom feeling miserable. Luckily my mother is really understanding, but at times my friends arent.Dont worry- from what i've learned, stressing about what everyone else is thinking is just going to make the stomache ache worse. ive learned that by trying to take your mind off of it- i usually play soothing music and read a magazine, you can try bringing your headphones into the bathroom, your body will relax and the episode should subside eventually, even if its just enough to stop having to go so that you can sit with your friend for a little while. I dont know if thats any help, just know that theres tons of people in the same situation.you arent the only one hun, so dont feel alone!


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes...one time I went to school, very early, and within my first class, I felt the all to familiar blinding streak of burning in my stomach, and knew that I didn't want to be stuck at school with this ...having to be in the bathroom thing. I called my mom to take me home (Which I RAREly do. I think the only other time I called home sick was when I felt like throwing up, and did as soon as I got home). Anyway, she showed no compassion for me at all. She was even mad, thinking it was my fault for staying up late over the weekend, because she thought I was just trying to make an excuse to come home and sleep.Well I assure you I didn't get any sleep in at all, but spent 3 plus hours in the bathroom. That was before I was diagnosed, so NOW people believe me. Thanks for your faith and sympathy beforehand, folks!







Anyway. So yes you're not alone and for now that's perhaps all the relief we can give...


----------



## Mom&Son (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a van and in it I have, what is called a "Luggable Loo." It is a large plastic bucket that has a plastic toilet seat. I get bags for it at our local "Supply Seargent." That potty has saved my son and myself many a time. IBS is a subject that people don't want to talk about, but that hasn't stopped me (much to my son's embarrasment). The more people that know, the more it will be accepted as a genuine illness. My son's father (we just got divorced) thinks it is all in my son's head, which makes my son MORE nervous about it. It's sad that people who don't have IBS don't even try to understand. That's why these websites are so important. Thank you all.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I certainly have been there and it really is frusterating.My heart goes out to you and you are definately not alone!!!Hang in there sweetie


----------

